# Dan Tobacco Gordon Pym



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm going to start this review off by asking, "Why the heck is this stuff not talked about more on this site?" Wow, this is great stuff.

It comes cut really small. Little bitty pieces of tobacco that fall to the bottom of the bowl very easily. This is actually not my first bowl of this but ever time I light one up it just amazes me.

The load is a little different because of the small cut. Little tamping is required. It lights fast too. Then the smoky/leathery latakia blends so well with the virginias and tangy orientals. It's really a wonderful experience. There's an sweetness to this blend that sits like a light fluffy cloud at the very top of the palate. It's there but so light that you could miss it if you smoke too fast. The latakia will turn rubbery tasting too if you smoke too fast. But why smoke fast with this. It's so enjoyable that you really want to take your time.

Gordon Pym has to be one of the essential english tobaccos in my book. It doesn't taste processed in any way. Very natural wonderful flavors throughout. Seriously, try this blend!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Dammit, your review is making me want to try some even though I'm not a Latakia guy!


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

I bought a tin of this because I love the Edgar Allen Poe novella so much. Not sure if it's actually named after the story, but I had to try it. Now I want to crack it open...


----------

